# Water Leak From Belly



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Everytime I raise or lower my trailer, usually when I lower the trailer to hook up, several gallons of water drain from the under the trailer were the sewer drain enters the belly cover. I took it to the dealer and they said they found a fresh water line that had rubbed against the frame and was leaking. I've had the trailer in the driveway to wash it and wax it for a week. Haven't used any water. Today when I went to hook up here came the water again. Has anyone had a similar problem. I'll be heading back to the dealer but would like to give them some suggestions where to look.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Need more info.

You mean when you are not using it, you are getting water in the belly? Water line hooked up? Any water used in thet time span. Is it possible that somewhere the water is running off the walls (you did wash it) and into the belly? Look near the front or back, the sides are bolted at the chassis not directly under the wall

John


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

On my last trip I had water leaking out of an access hole the dealer cut in the bottom right near the black tank. I used that hole to put in the quikie flush so I thought for sure it was the quickie flush leaking. Filled up the black tank left it over night, no leaks. I think it was the rain that got up in there while I was driving. Rained for 100 miles on that trip. So before you condemn anything check for that and what John said.


----------



## cmhaugen (Aug 31, 2006)

Mine leaked now and then also. I took it to the dealer and they had a heck of a time getting it to leak so they took off all the tanks and found a small crack on the top of the fresh water tank. It only leaked when it was sloshed around a certain way. Solved my problem.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

ED_RN,

Even though you have not been using it, has there been water in the tanks? Also, do have any indication of what type of water it might be (fresh, gray, black







)?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

pedal2metal said:


> Mine leaked now and then also. I took it to the dealer and they had a heck of a time getting it to leak so they took off all the tanks and found a small crack on the top of the fresh water tank. It only leaked when it was sloshed around a certain way. Solved my problem.


Sounds like a great dealer who really did want to find/solve the problem....not just appease you.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes I did wash it and I thought of that, but also noticed the same leak at the end of the last two camping trips. There was no rain on the first trip and only a couple of light showers on the second. I did fill the fresh water tank when I parked it. I emptied the grey tank before I took it to the dealer and it is still empty. I drained the hot water heater so I did turn on the water pump just long enough to to refill it. I never have hooked up with a hose.
It looks like fresh water but could be gray. 
I'm sure the dealer will trace it down. I just worry about that much water laying in the bottom of the trailer.


----------



## mscott (Jul 8, 2005)

We had a similar problem with water leaking from our underbelly. My guess was that the hose clamp on the fill tube to the fresh water tank has leaking. Deciding to inspect it for myself, I took down the underbelly of our 21rs. Once the underbelly was down I tried to fill the water tank. Immediately I found water pouring out of two holes that were from locations were the fasteners had held the underbelly to the frame. After letting the water drain from the tank I had to remove another fastener which allowed me to slide the tank over a take the following pictures.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=4755

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=4756

Yes, you are seeing it correctly, the underbelly was screwed through the frame and into the water tank.

I tried calling Keystone to resolve the issue. They said since we purchased the trailer used, even though it was only 6 mos old (from the manufacturing date), they would not consider repairing it because we purchased it used. My thought was, the fresh water tank was installed wrong from the get-go, and the least they could have done was correct it. This has been our only issue with the trailer in a year and a half.

The leak was not found until after taking delivery from the dealer. We did not have the tank filled at the time of pick up.

My fix was to slide the tank over to the picture's location. I used stainless steel screws and epoxy to permanantly plug the holes.

Tank works like a charm now. I am still at a loss as to Keystone's lack of responsibility to a problem that was clearly a manufacturing/installation issue.

Good Luck,

Matt


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks Matt. Do you min if I show the pic's to my service rep?


----------

